# +905367703181



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand diese nummer +905367703181?? Ich habe am Tag bis zu 6 Anrufe in Abwesenheit auf meinem Handy. Immer mit dieser Nummer...

Es klingelt immer einmal an und dann wird wieder aufgelegt.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 April 2004)

Das ist der Türkische Kandidat des Song-Contest, der dich um deine Stimme bittet ... Er votet im Gegenzug auch für Max.

Ernsthaft: 0090 = Türkei (http://www.xdial.de/vorwahlen/index.asp).

Durchwahl: 5367703181 (keine weiteren Infos vorliegend).


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

Das ist ja der Oberhammer!!

Und was kann ich gegen diese Nervensäge tun??


----------

